# Sony Ericsson W800i



## Balooners (4 Mai 2005)

Voilà juste pour vous présenter la prochaine petite bombe de chez SE, le W800i

Je vous laisse baver devant les Specs :

Prix à la sortie : NC ¤




​ * GENERAL* 

Dimensions : 100 x 46 x 20.5 mm   
Poids : 99 grammes   
Autonomie :   
- 400h en veille   
- 9h en communication   
Reseau : Tribande (900-1800-1900 Mhz)   
Disponible depuis : Bientôt disponible 
 *PLUS*

Ecran :   
262.144 couleurs - 176 x 220 pixels (TFT)   
Appareil photo: 2 Mégapixel, 1280x960 pixels avec flash integré et focus auto + fonction video 
*PERSONNALISATION*

Sonneries : polyphoniques 40 tons + sonneries MP3   
Jeux :   
- Java 2.0   
- Jeux fournis   
Logos : Oui (+ couleurs animés) 
 *FONCTIONNALITE*

Vibreur : Oui   
Messages : SMS / EMS / MMS / e-mail / MMS vidéo / Messagerie   
Repertoire : Mémoire du téléphone + gestion avancée du repertoi   
Outils :   
- Lecteur MP3 / AAC autonomie 30h d'écoute si téléphone éteint   
- Lecteur vidéo   
- Radio FM avec RDS   
- Editeur / visualiseur de photos   
- Memo vocal   
- SyncML 
 *CONNECTIVITE*

GPRS : Oui classe 10   
Infrarouge : Oui   
Bluetooth : Oui 
 *AUTRE*

- Port USB   
- 38 Mo de mémoire partagée   
- Carte mémoire Stick Pro Duo (carte mémoire jusqu'à 1Go) - Carte mémoire de 512 Mo incluse   
  NOTE    Points positifs du mobile Sony-ericsson W800i:   
- Fonction MP3 avec grand autonomie   
- Carte mémoire 512 Mo fourni   
- Qualité de fabrication   
- Radio FM   
- Bluetooth et infrarouge 
Note : 98 / 100 (Sources : Mobile-Actu.com )


----------



## MacMadam (4 Mai 2005)

J'adooore :love: Encore faut-il le voir en vrai et en main 
D'après ce monsieur, c'est ¤500 (sans forfait) >> 
L'été sera chaud...


----------



## Balooners (4 Mai 2005)

dés que je l'ai, je vous fais un test  Je l'attends de pieds fermes celui là


----------



## Balooners (4 Mai 2005)

Ah oui, le logiciel fournis avec : Disk2phone sera compatible Mac OS X si ça c'est pas du bonheur !!!


----------



## manustyle (9 Mai 2005)

Euh il sort quand ? 

Faut que je change mon T610 et je ne sais pas lequel prendre


----------



## Balooners (9 Mai 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Euh il sort quand ?
> 
> Faut que je change mon T610 et je ne sais pas lequel prendre




En fait, je pense que le tléphone devrait sortir d'ici 1 ou 2 mois environ, sur Expansys, il est en pré-commande. Mais en revanche, ne t'attend pas à avoir un prix de 100 euros, je pense plus qu'il faudra tabler vers les 500 voir 600 Euros hors Pack. Il va représenter le haut de gamme de chez Sony Ericsson. Et il semblerai suivant tous les tests éffectués que se soit un excellent téléphone. Alors si tu me demandes si tu peux te pencher sur le W800, si tu as les moyens, je dis Oui, va y fonce


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2005)

Juste pour vous montrer quelques photos prises avec un K750i qui a le même objectif que le W800i

C'est par ici 

Pour info, normalement celui ci devrait être disponible début septembre chez The phone House


----------



## manustyle (10 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je pense que le tléphone devrait sortir d'ici 1 ou 2 mois environ, sur Expansys, il est en pré-commande. Mais en revanche, ne t'attend pas à avoir un prix de 100 euros, je pense plus qu'il faudra tabler vers les 500 voir 600 Euros hors Pack. Il va représenter le haut de gamme de chez Sony Ericsson. Et il semblerai suivant tous les tests éffectués que se soit un excellent téléphone. Alors si tu me demandes si tu peux te pencher sur le W800, si tu as les moyens, je dis Oui, va y fonce



Oula, ce sera beaucoup trop cher, de plus je suis pressé, je dois changer d'ici la fin du mois.

Je vais plutot miser un V800


----------



## manustyle (13 Mai 2005)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui même mon Sony Ericsson V800, il n'a guère a envier au W800.

Compatible Memory stick duo pro.
Lectures des MP3.

Le W800 lit l'AAC en plus et a un capteur de 2MP au lieu de 1,3.

Pour 129¤, je suis content de mon achat 

*Caractéristiques :*

 																Appareil Photo 1,3 mégapixels
 																Ecran LCD 262 000 couleurs
 																Lecteur multimédia
 																Jeux en 3D 
 *Imagerie * 

Zoom numérique 4X
Ecran rétroéclairé
Zoom numérique 8x
Rotation de l'appareil photo (Motion Eye)
Appareil photo intégré
Color LCD 262K
Double LCD
E-mail
EMS (Messagerie etendue)
Cadres
Messagerie instantanée
MMS (messagerie multimédia)
Vidéo MMS
Modèles MMS
Photo light
Éditeur d&#8217;image
Effets speciaux
Bibliotheque d'images
Répertoire avec photos
Fond d'ecran
Ecriture intuitive
QuickShare&#8482;
SMS longs (messagerie texte)
Économiseur d&#8217;écran
Enregistreur de sons
Affichage des thèmes
Appel vidéo
Clip vidéo
Enregistrement vidéo
Streaming vidéo
Affichage viseur
Animation du fond d'écran
SVG Tiny 1.1 
 *Divertissement* 

Contenu en ligne
Jeux téléchargeables
Jeux intégrés
Java&#8482;
Audio MP3
Vidéo MPEG4
Lecteur multimédia 
 *Connectique*

Technologie sans fil Bluetooth&#8482;   
GPRS   
Port infrarouge   
Memory Stick Duo&#8482;   
Compatible cable RS232   
Synchronisation PC   
UMTS   
Port USB 
 *Agenda* 

Mémoire de 6 Mo
Réveil
Échange de cartes de visite
Calculatrice
Agenda
Liste d&#8217;appels
Horloge
Aide-mémoire
Contacts
Gestionnaire de fichiers
Synchronisation d'information personnelle
Haut-parleur
Chronomètre
Tâches
Minuteur
Calendar Next meeting 
Lien constructeur


----------



## Balooners (4 Septembre 2005)

Juste pour vous dire que dorénavant le W800i est miens


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour vous dire que dorénavant le W800i est miens




Alors ...heureux ?


----------



## Balooners (4 Septembre 2005)

C'est que du bonheur, je suis étonné par la qualité générale, le truc qui m'a bluffé c'est quand je l'ai branché en USB c'est iPhoto qui s'est ouvert ! Ensuite en l'enlevant pam Kernel Panic, mais se fut vite résolut avec le Patch des SE K750i. Dans l'ensemble c'est un excellent téléphone / APN, juste le casque qui m'énerve un peu. Le iPod n'a qu'a bien se tenir. Ce qui est dommage aussi ce que l'on ne puisse pas avoir les photos du CA avec la syncro. Mais sinon niveau fonctions c'est dingue ... et la radio RDS :love:


----------



## kundry (4 Septembre 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui même mon Sony Ericsson V800, il n'a guère a envier au W800.



Après quelques mois d'utilisation, que penses-tu du V800 ? Fait-il dictaphone ?

k.


----------



## Balooners (4 Septembre 2005)

Voilà ne trouvant pas ce que je cherchais, j'ai crée un thème Mac OS X pour le W800i, je n'ai pas testé mais il doit être compatible avec le K750i je pense.

Voilà ce que cela donne :





Cliquez pour agrandir

pour le télécharger, faites un clic droit "enregistrer sous" sur ce lien :

par ici.

N'hésitez pas à me faire vos commentaires, ce que vous en pensez.

​


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2005)

Superbe !! merci.

Sur ce site il y en a aussi : http://phone.mobile9.com/sony-ericsson/


----------



## marlou (5 Septembre 2005)

A part le K750 plus orinté photo et le W800 plus mp3, y-a des différences importantes entre les deux? (softs, autonomie,etc..) ??? (le w800 est livré avec une carte 512 contre 64 au K750, ca je sais)
merci aux utilisateurs pour leurs avis
a+


----------



## Balooners (6 Septembre 2005)

Entre les 2, je ne crois pas réellement qu'il y ait une différence. En effet hormis la Carte mémoire ... Le W800i est plus orienté WalkMan et le K750i plus Pro.

Si il y a une différence   Le prix 

Du fait de la sortie toute récente du W800i celui ci est plus cher est extrêmement difficile à trouver en Pack ou en renouvellement moi j'ai de la chance je l'ai eu en renouvellement.


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2005)

les bugs du K750i ont été corrigés avec le W800i, sinon mis à part la fonction walkman rien de différents entre les deux, si ce n'est le prix. Le K750i est moins voyant plus passe partout avec sa couleur noir ou grise..


----------



## marcuse (8 Septembre 2005)

... et le look du D500, il serait parfait!  
Avec une housse pratique, si ça existe, on ne verra plus cet orange teenager.    
Mais qui a dit que le logiciel fourni est compatible OS X: il n'est question que de W.?    
Où c'est y qu'on trouve le patch pour éviter la kernel panic?  :rose:
Et comment faites-vous, Ô grands initiés, pour charger sa carte mémoire avec quelques jolis sons pris sur la biblio iTunes (et tous installés légalement je le jure)? 
Je n'ai le W800 que depuis 1 jour et n'ai pas encore testé la liaison vers l'iMac G5 (Bluetooth ou cable), après tout, c'est surtout un téléphone et j'ai commencé par ces fonctions: impec à installer et avec casque BT prêt pour la route. 
J'aime moins les écouteurs, pourtant d'assez bonne qualité.
Réception radio RDS impec. 
Le W800 permettra d'avoir un tout petit truc avec soi pour photo, musique et communication  
Manque plus qu'un GPS, la musique en BT et un kit de survie pour qu'il soit indispensable.  
 :love:  
Le pauvre RockR n'est pas dans le coup cette fois, semble-t-il.
NEXT time?


----------



## Balooners (8 Septembre 2005)

marcuse a dit:
			
		

> ... et le look du D500, il serait parfait!
> Avec une housse pratique, si ça existe, on ne verra plus cet orange teenager.
> Mais qui a dit que le logiciel fourni est compatible OS X: il n'est question que de W.?



À la base c'est qui avait été annoncé par SE mais bon ...



			
				marcuse a dit:
			
		

> Où c'est y qu'on trouve le patch pour éviter la kernel panic?  :rose:



Il se trouve ici 



			
				marcuse a dit:
			
		

> Et comment faites-vous, Ô grands initiés, pour charger sa carte mémoire avec quelques jolis sons pris sur la biblio iTunes (et tous installés légalement je le jure)?



Via le Bluetooth ou avec le câble tu le branches et tu les mets dans le dossier MP3


----------



## marcuse (9 Septembre 2005)

Réponse rapide. Super! Reste plus qu'à installer Tiger car le patch ne marche pas avec 10.3.9. 
On testera tout ça dès qu'un peu de temps


----------



## AroundTheWorld (16 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, le logiciel fournis avec : Disk2phone sera compatible Mac OS X si ça c'est pas du bonheur !!!



Salut,
Par contre disk2phone ne s'installe pas sur MacOSX, c'est seulement pour window  apparement même sur le site de www.sonyericsson.com, voici le lien pour le patch http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/18845  (K750iGrabber1.2)  qui fonctionne parfaitement avec le W800i.

La grosse surprise c'est que je verifiais l'espace restant sur mon memory stick ( c'est bien ecrit 512 Mo sur le memory) mais pomme I me donne 986.. Mo donc 1GO (je ne sais plus exactement le chiffre)d'espace sur le memory qui monte sur le bureau. et vous?

Autrement j'en suis très content à part la couleur que je prefere pour le 750 gris. :love:


----------



## jmedquist (17 Septembre 2005)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Autrement j'en suis très content à part la couleur que je prefere pour le 750 gris. :love:



Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter le W800i et ai réussi une synchro (après avoir installé Tiger !!!).
J'ai essayé de copier des MP3 via la connexion USB et le tel les reconnait bien mais j'ai les morceaux en double. Avez vous le même problème ?. J'ai utilisé l'arborescence ARTISTE/ALBUM/MORCEAU. D'autre part, en regardant avec File buddy les fichiers DS.Store des dossiers sont aussi copiés. Est-ce génant ? et peut-on les éviter ?
Autre petite question, je voudrais une taille de police plus petite pour les contacts. Sur les autres SE (T630 par ex) on peut la changer mais apparemment pas sur le W800i.
Merci de vos conseils et infos.
Jean-Marie EDQUIST


----------



## jakin72 (17 Septembre 2005)

achat hier du w800i , découverte de l'activation de bluetooth dans le menu réglage , puis synchronisation .cela marche  et n'est pas trop lent.

Pour le mp3 avec le cable USB= les dossiers ne sont pas reconnus correctement , il manque un fichier de playlist   ou autre chose . Qui a une idée?
cordialement


----------



## AroundTheWorld (17 Septembre 2005)

jmedquist a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'acheter le W800i et ai réussi une synchro (après avoir installé Tiger !!!).
> J'ai essayé de copier des MP3 via la connexion USB et le tel les reconnait bien mais j'ai les morceaux en double. Avez vous le même problème ?. J'ai utilisé l'arborescence ARTISTE/ALBUM/MORCEAU. D'autre part, en regardant avec File buddy les fichiers DS.Store des dossiers sont aussi copiés. Est-ce génant ? et peut-on les éviter ?
> Autre petite question, je voudrais une taille de police plus petite pour les contacts. Sur les autres SE (T630 par ex) on peut la changer mais apparemment pas sur le W800i.
> ...



Oui j'ai les fichiers en double aussi mais  seulement 1 sur 2 est lisible sur  ... l 'autre se presente comme ceci    ._titre     , j'ai essayer de formater mon Memory stick , ca me fait planter l'ordinateur.


----------



## jakin72 (17 Septembre 2005)

pb identique qui rend l'utilisations des mp3 difficile: 
Le mode d'emploi propose  d'enregistrer la musique dans  MSSEMC/mediafiles/audio
cela ne fonctionne pas .
En les copiant dans le dossier mp3 de la memorycard, le walkman les voit , mais en double , chaque fichier est affublé d'un .nom du fichier  illisible et non effaçable
Il reste des progrets à faire , j'ai essayé d'installer sous virtual PC  Dis2phone ,sans succés.

Help !


----------



## La mouette (17 Septembre 2005)

Bizarre, moi j'ai pas de soucis.

Je les transfert via BT..et tout va pour le mieux.....bizarre


----------



## AroundTheWorld (17 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, moi j'ai pas de soucis.
> 
> Je les transfert via BT..et tout va pour le mieux.....bizarre



Oui avec Bluetooph 1 , aucun probleme mais quelle lenteur pour importer les mp3 ou films 3gp (le top)


----------



## La mouette (17 Septembre 2005)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Oui avec Bluetooph 1 , aucun probleme mais quelle lenteur pour importer les mp3 ou films ( fonctionne super )


 
oui mais ça fonctionne au moins....


----------



## jakin72 (17 Septembre 2005)

Ok , comment transferer par bluetooth 
 1/ activer bluetooth sur le mac et le w800i  et ensuite  avec quel programme transferer?
j'ai essayé avec virtual PC et Disc2phone : le pc ne voit  pas le w800i sur le cable usb .
merci


----------



## AroundTheWorld (17 Septembre 2005)

jakin72 a dit:
			
		

> Ok , comment transferer par bluetooth
> 1/ activer bluetooth sur le mac et le w800i  et ensuite  avec quel programme transferer?
> j'ai essayé avec virtual PC et Disc2phone : le pc ne voit  pas le w800i sur le cable usb .
> merci



dans BT ( Mac osx 10) il y a une option "explorer le contenu d'un appareil" c'est celle qui ce connecte a ton telephone .


----------



## jakin72 (17 Septembre 2005)

SyncTunes résoud le pb : il faut lui donner comme dossier /mp3  il crèe un dossier music et un podcast .  la recherche par artiste ne marche pas  , il faut le faire par plage , mais c'est un début .
En conclusion : ne surtout pas transporter les fichiers avec le finder .

une meilleure idée?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (18 Septembre 2005)

jakin72 a dit:
			
		

> SyncTunes résoud le pb : il faut lui donner comme dossier /mp3  il crèe un dossier music et un podcast .  la recherche par artiste ne marche pas  , il faut le faire par plage , mais c'est un début .
> En conclusion : ne surtout pas transporter les fichiers avec le finder .
> 
> une meilleure idée?



Oui c'est pas mal ce soft , on a plus tous ces fichiers en double...

Je confirme apres avoir formater mon memory stick ( qui a fait planter l'ordi) qu'il est passer de 512 mo a 1GO , je suis trop content!!! est possible ? c'est bien ce qui est ecrit sur pomme I.


----------



## jmedquist (21 Septembre 2005)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai les fichiers en double aussi mais  seulement 1 sur 2 est lisible sur  ... l 'autre se presente comme ceci    ._titre     , j'ai essayer de formater mon Memory stick , ca me fait planter l'ordinateur.



Merci de vos réponses. Je vais essayer SyncTunes.
En tous cas, si cela peut faire avancer le schmilblik, j'ai constaté que sur mes morceaux transférés, seuls 2 ne sont pas dupliqués. Ce sont des fichiers MPEG a 128 kbps/44,100 kHz. Ceux qui sont dupliqués sont des MPEG a 160/44,100 ou des AAC a 128/44,100. De plus, bien entendu, les fichiers protégés (achetés sur le store) ne sont pas lisibles. Si quelqu'un a une méthode pour les déprotéger, je suis preneur. C'est rageant d'acheter un morceau et de ne pas pouvoir l'écouter ...
J'en profite pour vous demander si quelqu'un a réussi a affecter un morceau a un contact (et non une des sonneries standard). Peut-être que l'on ne peut affecter que des sons enregistrés sur le tel et non sur la carte ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (21 Septembre 2005)

Tiens un autre soft à essayer en anglais que je trouve très conviviale ...  il réencode toutes les chansons avant de les exportées( même en décochant l'option d'encodage) donc asser long mais elles sont bien classées dans le telephone, exportation soit par playlists soit par artistes je crois ... à vous de voir!! 
http://www.kaisakura.com/dreamsicle.html  :rateau:


----------



## jmedquist (22 Septembre 2005)

jmedquist a dit:
			
		

> Merci de vos réponses. Je vais essayer SyncTunes.
> J'en profite pour vous demander si quelqu'un a réussi a affecter un morceau a un contact?


Je me réponds a moi-même car je reviens de l'Apple Expo et ai pu soumettre ces petits problèmes a une personne de Sony-Ericcson qui a pu les constater de lui même. Il va avertir le service technique.
En tous cas les visiteurs bavaient plus devant le W800i que devant le ROKR de Motorola (qui est bien laid ...).


----------



## jakin72 (22 Septembre 2005)

bravo pour le programme , il vaut ses 11 $, j'ai fait un essai , les dossiers du w800 sont parfaits  pour les photos et les fichiers de son . je n'ai pas essayé la vidéo.


----------



## jakin72 (24 Septembre 2005)

j'ai acheté dreamsicle: il synchronise les sons en les compactants , ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise idée puisque cela permet de garder la librairie itunes intacte sans doublons.
je crée des listes temporaires d'albums à télécharger , puis ouvre dreamsicle 
Un artiste et un dosser itunelist est créé dans lequel on retrouve les playlists en tant qu'artiste
C'est en fait le meilleur compromis.
Sur mon vieux powerbook à port usb1  , ce n'est pas rapide et j'ajoute les albums un par un . La playlist temporaire permet de ne pas importer les morceaux d'un albums que l'on aime moins.

Les photos sont bien traitées, mais qui peut avoir envie de regarder des photos en timbre poste?
Par contre les photos prises par le w800i sont de bonne qualité si on arrive à ne pas bouger et être droit.

Je n'ai pas essayé la vidéo , pb idem photo pour la taille


----------



## Tomcat (24 Septembre 2005)

salut à tous, mon épouse m'a offert ce magnifique portable avant hier soir avec 1 carte de 1Go en plus (offre Phone House et SE) (pour 1 euro de plus). 

J'ai acheté Dreamsicle qui effectivement est la solution la plus conviviale pour le moment. Il existe un applescript qui se greffe sur iTunes qui fait la même chose (gratuit) : iTMW 

Pour la vidéo, c'est assez impressionnant. J'ai réencodé grâce au logiciel une vidéo offerte avec un album iTMS et j ai pu la lire sur le téléphone.

Par contre, le transfert est lentissime, même en USB2 (Powerbook G4 1.25) et ça prend un paquet de ressources. 

Il faut mieux faire ça pendant la nuit si vous voulez un conseil.

Par contre, j'ai réinitialisé le portable tout à l'heure et j'ai paumé les fichiers sons SFX et pas mal de trucs fournis avec le téléphone. Si quelqu'un peut me les faire pousser par mail, je peux échanger avec lui des sonneries mp3 et des thèmes. 

Téléphone extraordinaire sinon. lampe torche très pratique, main libres de très bonne qualité, radio RDS impressionnante, contact exhaustif, écran de très bonne qualité, son très bon, parfait apn...


----------



## jmedquist (24 Septembre 2005)

Tomcat a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, j'ai réinitialisé le portable tout à l'heure et j'ai paumé les fichiers sons SFX et pas mal de trucs fournis avec le téléphone. Si quelqu'un peut me les faire pousser par mail, je peux échanger avec lui des sonneries mp3 et des thèmes.



Pas de problème. Tu veux récupérer quoi exactement ?
Réponds moi en privé a edquist(arowbase)claranet.fr


----------



## alaok (25 Septembre 2005)

bonjour, j'ai acheté ce tél hier et il me donne une grande satisfaction (javais un V3 avant et l'intégration est bien meilleure avec ce W800i). J'ai choisi itmw qui est très pratique et j'utilise la démo de dreamsicle pour les vidéos; tout marche impec' 

je rencontre néanmoins un problème pour changer l'icône du volume qui monte sur le bureau: l'icône prévue pour "removable" apparaît: pas moyen de la changer avec candy bar (w800i n'apparaît pas dans l'onglet volume) ni avec micons qui refuse de  le faire.

Avez vous une idée?

Par ailleurs salling clicker (que je n'avais jamais utilisé) ne reconnaît pas mon téléphone. Cela se produit il chez vous où est ce moi qui le confgure n'importe comment ?

(j'ai un ibook G4 à 1ghz, avec dongle bluetooth - qui reconnaît mon tél )

d'avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## jakin72 (25 Septembre 2005)

j'avais des pb avec ItmW et j'ai donc acheté (11$) dreamSicle.
l'avantage est de comprimer les mp3  sans toucher à la base , j'ajoute les albums un a un car c'est lent 
Pour récupérer les photos , j'utilise le cable usb et le finder . Mettre des photos de la bibliothéque Iphoto sur le W800i est peu utile.
Pour synchroniser le mac avec le w800i , Isync qui , pour moi,  semble marcher dans les 2 sens.
J'ai un powerbook G4 et une clef usb.bluetooth : pas de pb .
Par contre sur mon imac  G5 , je ne suis pas arrivé à activer la synchronisation mac.

Pour prendre des photos, je met la sonnerie à 3 pour entendre les réglages sans que tout le monde se retourne , le pb est d'être bien droit et de ne pas bouger , sinon c'est correct .
Quelqu'un a t'l essayé le flash ?


----------



## Tomcat (25 Septembre 2005)

Le téléphone est très bien après 3 jours d'utilisation. La mémoire semble infinie avec 1 Go de mémoire sur la MS !!

Le transfert des mp3 est lentissime : c'est impressionnant..
Petit défaut : Quand on réinitialise le téléphone, il n'y a pas moyen de récupérer les options initiales en intégralité.
De plus : l'envoi de mms est laborieux du fait d'une absence de comm de Sony Ericsson sur les paramêtres WAP et MMS (je cite SFR) donc, ça passe mais par MMS SFR CFD et non en WAP GPRS... vous avez des problèmes vous pour ce thème ? 

Forfait SFR Pro ++ pour info.


----------



## jakin72 (25 Septembre 2005)

je passe des sms sans pb en les tapant sur le mac avec  bluephonemenu , ancienne version gratuite 
pas fait de mms


----------



## jakin72 (26 Septembre 2005)

Dreamsicle résoud le pb des dossiers avec les playlists organisés par artiste . J'ai fait une playlist temporaire " Best " , je retrouve sur walkman un artiste " best " au lieu de 50 .

J'ai planté le téléphone hier soir , il ne voulait pas sortir du mode walkman seul. En enlevant la memorycard , j'ai pu vérifier une des raisons qui rend impossible le transfert des mp3 par le finder : une copie du directory est faire sur la mémoire du téléphone , ce qui empèche de changer de memory card pour changer de musique.
Je l'ai déplanté avec la touche "*"  au démarrage.

Quelqu'un a til trouvé un moyen simple de changer le volume du son : 9 fois sur 10 , je change de morceau au lieu de modifie le volume.


----------



## alaok (26 Septembre 2005)

@ balooners

bravo pour ton thème  ; as tu utilisé un logiciel pour le réaliser et si oui, lequel? 

j'ai cherché sur le site de s-e mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

merci de ta réponse


----------



## alaok (26 Septembre 2005)

je me réponds à moi même:le soft s'appelle "themes editor", je mettrai en ligne mes thèmes


----------



## Balooners (26 Septembre 2005)

Désolé, je n'avais )as vu ta demande. Pour le Thème MacOSX il n'est pas encore réellement fini, il se peut qu'il y ai 2 ou 3 Bugs, si tu en vois, n'hésite pas à le dire.


----------



## alaok (26 Septembre 2005)

c'est pas grave, merci quand même, rien ne m'a paru "boguer" pour l'instant dans ton thème.

j'ai moi même réalisé un thème "LOST"





vous pouvez le téléchargez: cliquez sur free en bas de la page puis attendez une vingtaine de secondes puis sur le nom du fichier

thème LOST 

un seul problème: des toutes petites barres oranges en haut et en bas alors que les images importées font la bonne taille 

en tout cas ce logiciel est bien intuitif et agréable.


----------



## Balooners (26 Septembre 2005)

Tient ça me fait penser que je dois regarder la saison 2


----------



## Sacha06 (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour
il est dit qu'avec un patch du K750 ca corrige le crash du mac lors de la deconnexion du cable usb.

Ou se procure t'on ce patch ? 
cela ne pose t'il aucun autre probleme sur le fonctionnement du téléphone ?

merci


----------



## jmedquist (4 Octobre 2005)

J'ai gagné le gros lot : depuis hier les 4 touches supérieures du clavier (Menu, autres, annulation et retour) ne fonctionnent plus du tout ...
Ce téléphone acheté le 16 septembre est donc parfaitement inutilisable. Merci Sony-Ericcson !
Je vais essayer de le faire échanger mais sans grand espoir vu que je l'ai depuis plus de 15 jours.
quand à une réparation, je n'ose imaginer la durée d'immobilisation ...


----------



## W800phile (17 Octobre 2005)

J'hésite encore à acheter un w800i.
Est-il possible d'enregistrer des conversations, de faire des interviews avec ce mobile ?
Est-ce que la fonction Memo a une durée limitée ou est-il possible d'enregistrer une heure ou deux en fonction de la place à disposition sur la carte ?
Merci


----------



## Tomcat (17 Octobre 2005)

Salut, je poss&#232;de ce t&#233;l&#233;phone depuis 3 semaines et c'est l'arme absolue. Je fais tr&#232;s souvent des conversations en main-libre avec le W800 pos&#233; sur la table ou sur le bureau &#224; 40 cm de moi dans un confort absolu, le tout en enregistrant la conversation sur la MS au format .amr parfaitement reconnu ensuite par Quicktime sur le mac. Derni&#232;re conversation en date : 12 min d'entretien dans une qualit&#233; tout simplement remarquable.

Il n'y a pas de notion de limite d'enregistrement, comme pour la vid&#233;o, tu enregistres en haute qualit&#233; pendant la dur&#233;e de la MS si tu veux (et avec 1Go.. &#231;a en fait des conversations, photos, vid&#233;os et mp3

Vraiment un achat qu'on ne peut regretter.


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

C'est en effet un très bon  mobile , j'en suis aussi très content


----------



## jakin72 (17 Octobre 2005)

j'ai eu plusieurs fois un bug  : au redémarrage , le w800i se bloque sur l'option walkman ,j'ai du mal à revenir à la saisie du mot de passe de démarrage , j'ai enlevé la carte  mémoire , mais je ne sais pas ce qui a été déterminant.


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

Moi jamais


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2005)

http://ilari.scheinin.fidisk.fi/itunemywalkman/

JE sais pas si lien avait &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;

SInon le bug est r&#233;solu ?

::


----------



## mxmac (14 Décembre 2005)

up...

j'arrive pas lui rentrer des videos dans le ventre... j'encode ça en mp4 et en h.263 avec quicktime pro... mais rien n'y fait... écran maron foncé... mais le son est bon... comment parrametrer les videos pour qu'elles passe bien...

un chti conseil ?


----------



## thomasbernard (16 Décembre 2005)

Salut, je pense avoir le meme probleme.

J'ai un Sony Ericsson W800i, et un Mac OS Tiger.
Dès que je déconnecte le tél de l'ordi, il plante completement. 
Tu l'as trouvé ou ton patch... ????

Je ne suis pas sur que mon ordi apprecit à la longue.

Merci de me venir en aide.

Thomas






			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> C'est que du bonheur, je suis étonné par la qualité générale, le truc qui m'a bluffé c'est quand je l'ai branché en USB c'est iPhoto qui s'est ouvert ! Ensuite en l'enlevant pam Kernel Panic, mais se fut vite résolut avec le Patch des SE K750i. Dans l'ensemble c'est un excellent téléphone / APN, juste le casque qui m'énerve un peu. Le iPod n'a qu'a bien se tenir. Ce qui est dommage aussi ce que l'on ne puisse pas avoir les photos du CA avec la syncro. Mais sinon niveau fonctions c'est dingue ... et la radio RDS :love:


----------



## thomasbernard (16 Décembre 2005)

Salut, 

Tu as trouvé ou on peut se procuer le patch ?

Merci




			
				Sacha06 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> il est dit qu'avec un patch du K750 ca corrige le crash du mac lors de la deconnexion du cable usb.
> 
> Ou se procure t'on ce patch ?
> ...


----------



## yret (18 Décembre 2005)

En relisant ce sujet, tu aurais trouvé cela http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/18845...;)


----------



## philia (1 Janvier 2006)

Je me suis offert ce petit bijou (et ma copine sont petit frère jumeau le k750i), je suis en cours de formatage de la memory stick qui devrait passer à 1Go (puisque déjà dans l'utilitaire disque osX elle fait 983Mo)...

D'ailleurs c'est amusant j'ai essayé de le faire déjà sur mon pc et il ne trouvait pas les 1Go (je ne suis passé que par l'explorateur, non par l'utilitaire de disque en meme temps)...


Pour le son je le trouve plutot bon des lors que l'on utilise un autre casque que celui fourni d'office...

Bref sinon il y aurait des mises à jour de firmware apportant quelques améliorations mais je n'ai pas encore essayé...je vous tiens au courant si je le fais


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Félicitations  

Voici pour mémoire les  dernières versions firmware de vos joujoux:

*K750i - R1AA008*
*W800i - R1AA008*


----------



## philia (2 Janvier 2006)

Hum j'ai un pretit problème...entre la mise à jour du firmware (qu'il faut faire sous win :rose: ) mes multiples essais de transferts de mp3...je me retrouve maintentnant avec ma carte reconnue comme 512mo (alors que je l'ai eue reconnue comme 1Go)


Quelqu'un sait comment la formater pour la retrouver à coup sur en 1go ? Lecteur de caarte, dans le tel, fat 16, 32,...?


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Gestion de fichiers -> autres -> Formater M.S. 

Voilà


----------



## philia (2 Janvier 2006)

Merci. Mais meme après ça elle ne fait pas plus de 512 Mo



D'ailleurs n'ayant pas eu le temps d'essayer de remplir la memory stick...dans ceux qui on aussi eu une carte d'1 Go reconnue dans OS X pourraient-ils dirent s'ils ont effectivement pu mettre plus de 512Mo de données dessus et si oui combien ?

On sait jamais il peut y avoir pleins d'explications...

Merci


----------



## jmedquist (3 Janvier 2006)

jmedquist a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné le gros lot : depuis hier les 4 touches supérieures du clavier (Menu, autres, annulation et retour) ne fonctionnent plus du tout ...
> Ce téléphone acheté le 16 septembre est donc parfaitement inutilisable. Merci Sony-Ericcson !
> Je vais essayer de le faire échanger mais sans grand espoir vu que je l'ai depuis plus de 15 jours.
> quand à une réparation, je n'ose imaginer la durée d'immobilisation ...



Je ne croyais pas si bien dire ...
Voici l'historique de mes problèmes avec ce téléphone qui ne marche toujours pas 4 mois depuis son achat.
Merci Sony Ericsson pour votre service client si efficace !

16/09/05 : Achat à la FNAC
30/09/05 : 1ere panne (touches supérieures du clavier inopérantes)
04/10/05 : Refus de la FNAC de l'échanger
05/10/05 : Dépôt chez EASY REPAIR sur recommandation de SONY ERICSSON
08/11/05 : Restitué en état de marche
10/11/05 : Seconde panne identique à la première
10/11/05 : Contact avec SONY ERICSSON par téléphone et mail
15/11/05 : Fax à SONY ERICSSON avec copie de la facture et le bon d'intervention d'EASY REPAIR
21/11/05 : Courrier de SONY ERICSSON me demandant de déposer le tel chez CORDON
27/12/05 : Tel restitué par CORDON en état de marche
29/12/05 : 3eme panne identique aux deux précédentes
03/01/06 : Déposé à nouveau chez CORDON

Bref, à la prochaine panne et si ils ne me l'échangent pas, c'est directement un constat d'huissier + plainte (j'ai un très bon avocat) + courrier à la DGCCRF.
Que cela serve de leçon à ceux qui ont la même malchance que moi.


----------



## alumni (3 Mai 2006)

Il m'arrive un truc bizarre avec la synchro de l'agenda : quand j'ajoute un événement ou que je le modifie via le Sony Ericsson W800i, cet événement est bien intégré à ical sur mon Mac mais... il y a souvent une différence d'horaire !
Exemple : un rdv prévu de 17h00 à 19h00 a été copié de 18h00 à 20h00 sur le mac.
Bizarre ! Et un peu ennuyeux. Même si c'est mieux que rien, hein.
Ca vous est déjà arrivé ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Mai 2006)

Les réglages de l'heure d'été et des fuseaux horaires sont bien juste ?


----------



## alumni (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour La Mouette... Je n'avais pas été notifiée de ta réponse et j'ai farfouillé dans le portable : en effet il était pas sur l'heure d'été !  
A présent plus de décalage.
J'ai découvert au passage qu'il ne modifie un événement que s'il a été modifié entre temps sur le mac. Ca a l'air brème dit comme ça,  , mais ce que j'veux dire, c'est que j'ai dû modifier les événements sur le mac pour que le portable enregistre la bonne heure.. Et ce même après le réglage en heure d'été.

Mais maintenant tout se fait tout seul !

Merci La mouette...


----------



## alumni (18 Juin 2006)

Encore un truc énervant avec mon W800i, et qui est sûrement dû à mon ignardise bientôt légendaire... 
Un jour j'ai copié des mp3 de mon mac dans le dossier mp3 pour les écouter et pas de problème, ils sont là et je peux les écouter avec le walkman.
Mais ! Depuis j'ai copié d'autres mp3 depuis mon mac, et ceux là n'apparaissent jamais dans la liste de lecture du walkman qui est bloquée sur ce que j'ai fait la toute première fois !
Pourtant les fichiers sont là, je peux y accéder et les écouter individuellement via le gestionnaire de fichiers sur le téléphone...
Mais comment les rentrer dans la liste de lecture ? Pourquoi n'y entrent-ils pas tout seuls ?
OUOUIIIIINNNN !  
Si quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui se passe avec ce satané W800i  
D'avance remerciements éternels


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2006)

Essaie avec ce soft

iTunes my walkmann

Ou ça

synctunes


----------



## alexx1984 (8 Juillet 2006)

Hello! pour ma part j'ai un probleme qu'apparemment beaucoup n'ont pas: j'ai installé bluephonemenu (sur mon macmini) et il ne parvient pas a se connecter a mon W800i. Pourtant bluetooth fonctionne, je peux envoyer des fichiers, et meme la connexion avec le carnet d'adresse se fait!! c'est juste que dans Bluephonemenu (dernière version dispo) meme si le w800i est dans la liste des portables et que la fonction "auto-connect" est activée, il ne parvient pas a se connecter. 
Je me demandais si ca pouvait etre un problème de firmware ou de configuration... Qu'est ce que vous en pensez, vous voyez une solution?


----------



## alumni (10 Juillet 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie avec ce soft
> 
> iTunes my walkmann
> 
> ...



Merci ... Je n'avais pas compris le coup du double répertoire, maintenant ça va mieux...  

Il m'arrive un truc (encore !  ) avec l'agenda cette fois : mon W800i ne synchronise pas l'agenda au delà de 9 semaines apparemment. Tous les rdv rentrés sur mon mac au-delà de cette date ne sont pas mis à jour... Et ceux que je rentre manuellement dans le W800i au-delà des 9 semaines fatidiques, sont bien écrits dans le mac, mais effacés du téléphone lorsque je synchronise ! 
C'est arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre à part moi ?


----------



## alumni (25 Juillet 2006)

Mon décalage continue. J'me suis habituée...  Les événements au-delà de 9 semaines disparaissent de mon W800i après synchronisation, mais c'est pas hyyyper grave puisqu'ils sont sur mon mac. C'est un peu ch... des fois, quand je veux prévoir à long terme !

Sinon j'essaie un nouveau truc que je sais pas si c'est possible avec ce modèle : m'en servir pour une liaison internet avec mon ibook. Par GSM. Quand on est dans des coins paumés de la pampa...  Je nage, j'ai vu plein d'extentions Ericsson dans Connexion à internet, mais y en a-t-il une de bonne ? Et quel serait le bon port, bluetooth ? 
Evidemment je m'attends à des vitesses pourries mais c'est du dépannage pour échanger du mail et du texte urgent uniquement...


----------



## alumni (25 Juillet 2006)

Hem, après quelques recherches je n'ai pas réussi mais j'ai l'impression que ça doit être possible avec ce téléphone...

J'ai ouvert Préférences système, Bluetooth et j'ai reconfiguré le W800i en ajoutant utiliser pour l'accès à l'internet avec un numéro particulier.
Après ça j'ai entré le numéro d'appel analogique de mon FAI, mon login et mon mot de passe.
Quand j'ouvre Connexion à Internet, je vois une nouvelle option Bluetooth, avec ce numéro.
Mais quand je clique sur se connecter, d'abord le W800i me demande si je d'accord pour que la mac l'utilise pour accéder à internet. Je clique oui, et après rien. Le téléphone n'a pas l'air de numéroter, et le mac me dit très vite qu'il n'a pas détecté de porteuse.
J'ai essayé de numéroter moi-même tout en lançant la connexion, oui je sais c'est débile :rateau: , et rien de mieux. A part que j'entends les bruits de modem dans le portable mais ça me fait une belle jambe !

Je n'ai peut-être pas le bon script de modem. J'ai essayé avec le script Ericsson infrared (proposé par défaut) : rien. Avec le script Ericsson R520 14.4, au moins cela déclenche une numérotation... mais ça raccroche avant même de se connecter.
Avec Ericsson R520 V110, pareil.
Avec Ericsson T39 14.4, pareil.
T39 V110 28.8, pareil. SNIF !  
Me faut-il un autre script ?

Hmmm j'sais pas quoi faire. Je vois qu'il y a des options dans les préférences système. Dans modifier les ports série, on peut passer de RS232 à modem, pour le serial port ou le dial-up networking. Mais tout ça être du chinois pour moi.


----------



## alumni (25 Juillet 2006)

J'ai réussi !    

Voici ce que j'ai fait si ça peut servir :

- tout d'abord appeler l'opérateur mobile pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas un blocage des échanges de données 
(c'était une partie de mes ennuis)
Chez Bouygues c'est une option il faut la demander

ensssuite
- ouvrir Prefs Système / Bluetooth
- sélectionner mon W800i et configurer
- cliquer sur le type d'accès internet souhaité (FAI classique ou GPRS via son opérateur mobile)
- entrer le numéro de téléphone (10 chiffres classique ou *99quelquechose pour GPRS)
- si GPRS en général pas de login ni de mot de passe
- si FAI classique mettre son login et son mot de passe
- attention au script de modem (menu déroulant). c'était la deuxième source de mes ennuis
Par défaut mon ibook proposait ericcson infrared qui marche paraît-il avec pas mal de gense. Pas avec moi (pas de contact bluetooth entre le mac et le téléphone).
J'ai choisi ericsson 520 et ça marche.

ensssuite
- ouvrir Connexion à internet
- choisir bluetooth
- cliquer sur se connecter
- là soit le modem numérote (si FAi classique) soit il affiche "connexion au réseau" (si GRPS)

et normalement en peu de temps on voit authentification de l'utilisateur, puis toutes les pitites loupiotes et youpi ! le mac est sur internet grâce à ton portable !
cool !  


attention au prix du surf... bien demander tout ça à son opérateur mobile (forfait, combien de mégas ou décompté du forfait si FAI classique...)


----------



## eldanna (25 Avril 2008)

Je réactive une ancienne palabre là, mais j'ai encore un w800i et il me fait des misères depuis quelque temps avec le carnet d'adresses.
Il est plein ! J'ai trop de tel sur mon mac et du coup le w800i ne veut plus en enregistrer de nouveaux. Bon j'ai fait quelques petits ménages de printemps et viré des tel qui ne me servent plus à rien mais cette ruse n'a duré qu'un temps.
Maintenant je n'ai plus rien de trop vieux à effacer... et je ne peux plus ajouter de numéros dans le w800i. arg  
Ya t-il une solution du genre enregistrer les numéros sur une carte mémoire plus grosse ?? j'ai une memory stick sandisk de 512mB. En même temps quand je l'enlève le carnet de tel est toujours là... donc les numéros n'ont pas l'air écrits sur la carte. erf
 ou alors je perdrais mon temps et/ ou ce n'est pas rentable, et je n'ai plus qu'à changer de téléphone ? 
(Ça serait la barbe pour mon porte monnaie)


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2008)

Je pense qu'en effet il faudrait changer de téléphone.
Tu peux avoir un K800i pour pas trop cher et il te permettra de stocker plus de numéro de téléphone


----------



## eldanna (25 Avril 2008)

Je fais confiance à ton infinie sagesse La Mouette et je vais sacrifier ma tirelire. Misère


----------

